# My Ackie BITES!!



## Aslan (May 20, 2007)

My Ackie, roughly 6months old has been shedding - yesterday I placed him in a tub with luke warm water and some paper towel as I generally do once a week. It helped him shed quite a large amount from his tail which is the only old skin left...

This morning I noticed that about an inch up from his tail looked quite restricted so he is back in the tub at the moment soaking and I will be removing as much as I can by hand shortly...

...yesterday whilst I was transporting the little fella to his tub I was telling my missus about the Ackie at the MacHerps meeting on Friday that latched on to Troy's watch and wouldn't let go. Almost on cue the little bugger bit on the thumb!! He didn't really get any skin in his jaws just managed a TINY little scratch...

...anyway this morning I grabbed him to go back in his bath and BANG, two more bites on the thumb!! Luckily he is still quite small so only manages a quick pinch and a small scratch - I would post pictures but it is almost invisible to the naked eye, so wouldn't show much on a camera...

Anyhoo, just thought I would share and see if anyone else had stories of being bitten by Ackies - even better, some pictures. Any Monitor bite stories would be appreciated though!


----------



## Tristis (May 20, 2007)

Aslan why do you bath it weekly??
if hes having problems sheding his cage isnt working.


----------



## Aslan (May 20, 2007)

Okay, I got the little guy back out to work at removing the unshed skin from his tail...the bad news is the skin hasn't loosened up that low yet so he will need misting, and maybe a few more baths for a little while...hopefully I can save the tip of his tail...

The good news is, the little B*STARD got another chance to have a go at me - successfully this time - and latched on for about 10 minutes...he was very considerate though and released the pressure every 5-10 seconds while he adjusted his hold and then clamped down HARDER...he REALLY didn't want to let go, even when I tried to place him back in the tank, all he wanted to do was hang on. He also gave me a good shake just before he let go...I think he was trying to take a piece with him...  

I got pics too...the last two show the 'aftermath' - a TINY hint of blood, some swelling and a red mark. Unfortunately the photo didn't show the little 'U' shaped bite mark...

...on a good note, you can see he is colouring up really well...


----------



## jordo (May 20, 2007)

I got bitten by my ackies a few times, they get a bit snapping during feeding so you have to watch your fingers. They have the sharpest teeth of any lizard I've been tagged by but generally don't do too much damage.
I wouldn't mist him, his enclosure should be kept dry.


----------



## Aslan (May 20, 2007)

Tristis said:


> Aslan why do you bath it weekly??
> if hes having problems sheding his cage isnt working.


 
I was browsing a few US sites that all recommended regular bathing - I believe more for moisture absorption than anything. I will try and find the sites again...

I tend to agree though - I will need to make some adjustments to the cage to help him shed more cleanly...any suggestions?


----------



## grimbeny (May 20, 2007)

I was just telling my mum that my ackies havnt bitten yet and im hoping it stays that way... 

How long does ur ackie take to shed. Mine seem to be constanly shedding ie they starshedding their tail at the waste and by the time they finnish shedding their whole body ( a few weeks later) they start shedding again.


----------



## Tristis (May 20, 2007)

first off you know they shed all the time all over the place, not like a snake or gecko all at once.
i think you cage is to dry , more dirt to dig in not dry sand, damp dirt that will hold borrows.
that way you give him a choice, the first inch of dirt/sand will dry out and keep the cage dry on top and the next few inches will stay damp. so when he digs a borrow he gos down to a cool humid spot.
i mist my monitor cages down every now and them, they seem to like siting in the high humidity that comes off a misted basking stack.
i think your little guys trying to tell you something, when monitors bite each other its a very extream form of go away and leave me alone.


----------



## grimbeny (May 20, 2007)

Yea thats what i thought. I have been spraying daily do u guys think this is too much? I dont supply acces to standing water mainly becaus they didnt seem to go anywhere near it and i was spraying them daily which they look like they r drinking.


----------



## Tristis (May 20, 2007)

i think daily is to much but it all depends on how you have them set up


----------



## jordo (May 20, 2007)

I kept mine on a few inches of dry sand with a small water bowl and never sprayed them. They had no health or shedding problems.


----------



## Varanus1 (May 20, 2007)

Quote from jordo: "They have the sharpest teeth of any lizard I've been tagged by"

I guess you haven't been bitten by a lacy then lol


----------



## jordo (May 20, 2007)

Varanus1 said:


> Quote from jordo: "They have the sharpest teeth of any lizard I've been tagged by"
> 
> I guess you haven't been bitten by a lacy then lol



Haha, nope... and hopefully it'll stay that way!


----------



## richardsc (May 20, 2007)

ive been nipped by my female ridgey and lacie
both at feeding time,lacie just got me,didnt feel anything but it opened me up some,hate for one to really latch on to u,and i agree with the earlier comment,your little ridgey is trying to tell u something,also the sight u r thinking of is pro exotics ackie care,u shouldnt need to bathe your ackie,if its hot enough and has some moist area to did in should shed fine,mine have a nest box all year,as they like to dig in it occaisionally,not just use it for laying eggs


----------



## Aslan (May 20, 2007)

Cheers guys, much appreciated - I know he is telling me to rack off when he bites but I particularly wanted to try and save the tip of his tail...I have no misconceptions that he is a look and don't touch animal... 

...I keep him on quite shallow sand at the moment but will be moving him into a 5x2x2 aquarium shortly and will change the substrate...what substrate are you using Tristis? Until I move him I may just mist a bit more frequently around the stack...

Richard, yeah I think it was Pro Exotics site...

...thanks heaps guys, and just for info, the redness has gone down and left a small bruise and tiny imprint of the top jaw of an Ackie...


----------



## freerider (May 21, 2007)

yup as Varunus 1 said wait till you get done by a Laccie, my Girl got me a good one on the hand, took 4 stitches and a some antibotics to heal up, didnt get photos as I was to busy crying 
They arent something to play with....


----------



## xrushx (May 21, 2007)

my ackie bit me couple of days ago, wouldnt let go and swung around like mad. it hurt so damn much i couldnt believe it!! a bite from my 6foot BHP hurt less, no lie


----------



## Tristis (May 21, 2007)

i use moist red desert sand. but im going to try river sand when i get a chance.


----------



## Aslan (May 21, 2007)

I am currently using Botany Sand - really good, I was disappointed with the desert sand, had too many foreign bits in it...

I am only using quite a shallow substrate though...what depth do you use?


----------



## Lozza (May 21, 2007)

hehe I got bitten by one of my ackies this morning while hand feeding a pinky. They get very excited when its feeding time


----------

